# hi there, new today



## sandiemay (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi everyone I am new here today, I was asked to come and look at some work in here by a friend so I did. 
I am not a writer as such myself but I am definitely a reader so watch for my comments. I will be nice I promise


----------



## SparkyLT (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Sandie. We won't hurt you if you're not nice, we promise... :twisted:


Oops, where did that emoticon come from?


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 26, 2008)

Verrrrry int-er-est-ing.


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Yanlins (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello there. 

*Turns around. Fresh meat everyone! Come and get it!*

Opps? Did you hear that?
-Newnonel


----------



## Sam (Nov 26, 2008)

I start to worry when OX thinks something interesting. 

Welcome to the forum, Sandie.


----------



## Yanlins (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, i'll have to thank my lucky stars then, since he did not pay any attention to me eh?
-Newnonel


----------



## WriterDude (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to our humble home, Sandie.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there, Sandie, and welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy yourself here!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey there


----------



## moderan (Nov 26, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Leona59 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Sandie, It's nice to see you here. I'm looking forward to your comments, whatever they may be.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello Sandie.  Welcome.


----------



## sandiemay (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks to you all , and sometimes I do find myself interesting also, but ONLY sometimes


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums. Whenever you do decide to write good luck on that. I hope you enjoy the lovely works we are about to show you. We have plenty for both writers and readers here.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 1, 2008)

You dont have to be nice with the comments, but I'll take that as a plus. Welcome to WF.


----------



## wacker (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello there Sandie and welcome to the forum.

Wacker


----------

